# Not able to config Ip in command prompt



## Lovejenn (Nov 30, 2010)

I am new to this site. I have a configuration problem with my Gateway Notebook. After doing a lot of trouble shooting,I was told to go to command prompt and type in IPCONFIG. No ip address came up. Instead: Tunnel......Media Disconnected.

What do you suggest? I am running Windows 7.

Thanks


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

sounds like perhaps the results scrolled off screen if you only saw the tunnel adaptors. 

You will note there is a slide bar on the right side of the command prompt window. Slide it up to review the beginning of the ipconfig.

Or do the following
go to a cmd prompt as administrator [right mouse click on command prompt and you will see the option run as administrator]
type ipconfig /all >test.txt and hit enter
then type edit test.txt, select all and paste here for review.


----------

